# cobwebs



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

I have been assigned non-specific barn chores at this new place I am at. I decided to tackle all the cobwebs. They were draping the rafters and walls, and they made the place look so dingy. It was like a setting for a bad scary movie. I took a broom and brushed the majority of the cobwebs off. I didn't try too hard where the hay is stored, but I did a decent job on the stalls.

Did I just waste my time? A girl came in and told me they will be just as bad in a few weeks. The dust looked like it had been accumulating for quite a while, IMO. How long will it take to build back up?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

My babies..........My babies..............:shock:


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Haha, Spyder....

I don't think its a waste of time at all. It makes everything look so much cleaner. They WILL come back... but if we didn't shower just because we'll get dirty again, we'd be very smelly people!


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

Spyder. I was careful to not kill spiders. They get Mosquitos! I'm sure I snagged a few though


Jubilee rose..... Well I never make my bed because I apply that theory


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

wanderlust said:


> Jubilee rose..... Well I never make my bed because I apply that theory


Haha... its ok. I actually do the same with my bed.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

wanderlust said:


> Spyder. I was careful to not kill spiders. They get Mosquitos! I'm sure I snagged a few though


 
That is good. Spydees do kill many of those pesky flies that buzz about.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't think you wasted your time at all. I do it regularly in my horse trailer. I don't have any horse stalls but if I did I wouldn't want a possibly poisonous spider sharing it with my horsey friend. 
No offense Spyder I know all your spidey kids are sweet and friendly


----------



## Pally (Mar 23, 2009)

Well that is the thing about cobwebbing is it never seems to end. Because either you think you did a good job, then turn 15 degrees left and find a whole bunch more you didn't see up there at first....or, yeah, new ones do get built.

But it definitely does help out the appearance of a barn, and most "public" barns (like school and boarding barns) I know do attempt to do it.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

I always clean cobwebs down but they nevery realy go back up for a few months because the barn selling is like the ceilings they have in schools and stuff. Pluss its a neat frek show and breeding barn. we love every thing to be clean we even have a stove in the tack room wich is coneced to the indoor so their its heated more to wach the horses


----------



## hrsjmpr32 (Nov 4, 2008)

It was a good thing just in case you didn't know cobwebs in a barn are a fire hazard (my hubby is a firefighter) and IF a barn does catch on fire they fuel the fire. Just a FYI. I clean them out of my barn about every two weeks.


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

This new barn I'm riding at is in TERRIBLE condition and one of the things I noted was how many cobwebs and such are all over the place there. I know I've always seen them at barns so i wondered if it was worth cleaning them off or if they served some purpose being there. Thanks for starting this thread, now I know!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

After reading about the fire hazard I checked my barn for cobwebs...there weren't any that I could see :shock: Isn't that odd? I wonder why there are none. I just broomed some on the ceiling of my laundry room in the house, so I know they are around. 
Makes me wonder what I have out there that is keeping the spiders from building them. Hmmmm


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I clean the spider webs either in the fall or in the spring so they can start fresh!  In my tack room I clean when ever I see one, don't like them on my stuff! Also I watch the light bulbs to be sure nothing is on them, my nephew is a firefighter and they are great sources of info. 

In the horses area, they come in and out at will, I let the new webs stay there because they catch bugs. We don't have any spiders that can seriously harm a horse here, so no worries there.

Vida, do you have bats that are eating the bugs so no spiders? :shock:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

No bats, just cats and chickens :lol:


----------

